# The Lies of Locke Lamora - Scott Lynch



## Halasían (Jan 25, 2008)

Just read this book, and I have to say it was much better that I expected it would be!

Has anyone else read it?


----------



## Turgon (Mar 3, 2008)

I've not actually read this, but it has been recommended to me quite a few times. Hopefully I'll get around to reading it sometime soon...


----------



## Halasían (May 8, 2008)

I think it was an impressive fantasy world book by a new author.
I also found it ironic that the quote on the cover of this book was by G.R.R. Martin, whose books I can't seem to get into no matter how hard I try. It made me reluctant at first, but after I got a couple chapters into it, that faded.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 2, 2008)

Book two of the Gentleman [email protected]@rd series is *Red Seas under Red Skies* & it has continuing adventures of Locke and friends after the events in _Lies_. Not bad reading this. I hope Scott Lynch can keep up the decent writing.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 9, 2009)

I figured I should get back to this.... Unfortunately Red Seas fell into a desperate sophomoric plunge to perpetuate the series. Compared to the brilliant characters in Lies, I couldn't get into the characters in Red Seas. It took me months to actually finish the book, and the best part of reading Read Seas was when I closed the back cover. Sad, because Scott showed promise with his first book.


----------

